# ASC's Mini Phenom x3 Rig



## ascstinger (Mar 15, 2009)

I never had the time to appreciate my x4 watercooled build, mostly due to time/laziness. So naturally I sold it and immediately have another setup lined up  .

However I do hope that since I finally have my car running well and pretty much got everything done that was preventing me from sitting down and enjoying a good game that my second go at Phenom II will be a better one. My origional thoughts were to do something crazy like DD, but after a few low budget air cooled builds, I want to return to the simplicity of an HSF setup, or one of those 120mm bolt in setups for just the cpu as I have Arctic Cooling Ram Chillers waiting to be slapped on my Ballistix, which would make an hsf difficult

Hopefully I'll have something together by this friday, I think I might hold off on the gfx and possibly throw in a 940, but other than that little issue, I think my specs are pretty well finalized.

Pics will follow tomarrow for what I have here atm


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 24, 2009)

Well, seeing as you sold your rig to me...I have the right to ask for pictures of the new stuff! 

Where are they!?


----------



## ascstinger (Mar 24, 2009)

Haha, here they finally are  . Well I finally resolved my graphics issue (I hope...), all that's left to do is wait for my 90 degree sata cables so I can slap my ramsinks on



 

 

 

 



im terrible at taking pictures lol


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking tidy there my man....whats with the water? Doesnt look like a self build job...shame on you!  

Hows that 260 at the side of your 4870??


----------



## ascstinger (Mar 24, 2009)

the vrm's aren't scorching hot on air 

yes yes, it is a prefab, for $60 I'm not complaining though, cash i saved is going into a better ITX box, maybe that zotac board with the x16-pcie


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 24, 2009)

We have ridiculous prices in Canada are killing me, the best prices (from DirectCanada) are still 20 - *50*% higher than US prices, I often think its better to take a trip over the boarder and pickup things. 

I managed to miss UPS again so I still don't have the damn rig and its pissing me off that the guy always comes at around 1pm when I'm not in.


----------

